# Boas > Anacondas >  My anaconda's growth pics

## Shelby

First pic was her on Oct 8th last year when I got her. Second pic is today. This is the dumb one that bit herself.  :Smile:

----------


## iceman25

Wow, growing like a weed! Do you have an actual measurement on the growth?

----------


## MedusasOwl

Wow! It's like a race between her and the berm  :Wink:

----------


## Shelby

Mr burm is growing faster, but she's a bit bigger. I don't have an exact measurement on her, but I would say she's 3.5'.

----------


## Lobo_Reptiles

Oh yay! Off the rocker anaconda will soon be an off the rocker 15 footer  :Wink:  Just kidding, I know she'll eventually calm down. Beautiful snake Shelby, don't hesitate to post more pictures because I love seeing them!

----------


## Shelby

lol she had better calm down before she hits 10'! She's really doing much better than she was two months ago though. She's such a good girl. ALWAYS eats. (though you could have probably guessed that one.)  :Razz:

----------

